# parpadear



## krolaina

¡Hola foro simpático!

Mi pregunta es sobre el verbo "parpadear". 

Una luz que *parpadea durante un minuto*, ¿cómo sería? ¿Clignote pendant 1 minute? 

¿Para el parpadeo de los ojos se usa el mismo verbo?. 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## irene.acler

Hola.
En tu ejemplo el verbo correcto es "tremolare": una luce che tremola per un minuto.
En cuanto al parpadeo de los ojos, se dice "sbattere le palpebre".


----------



## krolaina

¡Vaya, no he dado una!

Gracias Irene.


----------



## irene.acler

No hay de qué, Krolaina.


----------



## krolaina

¡Pero si lo puse en francés!

Vale, vale... ¿*lampeggia *puede decirse?


----------



## Neuromante

¿Segura Irene? Porque "parpadear" puede ser también como la luz de un faro visto desde el mar o la de un cartel luminoso. Quizás lampeggiante cubra parte del significado


----------



## krolaina

Por si os ayuda un poquito, me refiero a un aparato electrónico que tiene muchas lucecitas, que van encendiéndose y apagándose.


----------



## irene.acler

En tal caso "lampeggiare" es el verbo correcto. Efectivamente este verbo se usa para indicar algo, un aparato o lo que sea cuya luz se enciende "a intermittenza" (por cierto, cómo se dice esto en español???).
Por otro lado, "tremolare" se usa cuando un aparato tiene un luz incerta. Bueno, "tremolar" también existe en español, no?


----------



## traduttrice

irene.acler said:


> En tal caso "lampeggiare" es el verbo correcto. Efectivamente este verbo se usa para indicar algo, un aparato o lo que sea cuya luz se enciende "a intermittenza" (por cierto, cómo se dice esto en español???).


A mi criterio, más que "parpadear", la luz "TITILA".


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, esta palabra no la conozco! Gracias.


----------



## traduttrice

El acento (no el _ortográfico_, ¡no recuerdo cómo se llama el otro!) cae en la segunda I.


----------



## Grekh

irene.acler said:


> En tal caso "lampeggiare" es el verbo correcto. Efectivamente este verbo se usa para indicar algo, un aparato o lo que sea cuya luz se enciende "a intermittenza" (por cierto, cómo se dice esto en español???).
> Por otro lado, "tremolare" se usa cuando un aparato tiene un luz incerta. Bueno, "tremolar" también existe en español, no?


 
¡Este sí que es un nuevo verbo para mí!

_Tremolar_

tr. e intr. Enarbolar los pendones, banderas o estandartes, moviéndolos en el aire:
la bandera que tremola es la de mi país.


----------



## krolaina

irene.acler said:


> Efectivamente este verbo se usa para indicar algo, un aparato o lo que sea cuya luz se enciende "a intermittenza" (por cierto, cómo se dice esto en español???).


 
"De forma intermitente/intermitentemente". Gracias Irenita.



traduttrice said:


> A mi criterio, más que "parpadear", la luz "TITILA".


 
¡Titila! es buena!, sólo que yo lo usaría como sinónimo de "temblar", no sé... me vino así a la cabeza. Pero gracias, perfecto.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah bueno, gracias a ti Krolaina!


----------



## yaya.mx

traduttrice said:


> El acento (no el _ortográfico_, ¡no recuerdo cómo se llama el otro!) cae en la segunda I.



Acento prosódico


----------



## Cristina.

Tremolar -> mai sentito! Comunque il suo significato non ha niente a che vedere col quesito.
Titilar è letterario, quasi nessuno (per non dire nessuno) lo usa nel parlato.
Un altro sinonimo è 'centellear' (scintillare) , ma il più usato è senza alcun dubbio 'parpadear'.


----------



## irene.acler

Eh, "tremolar" está en el Tam..


----------



## Cristina.

Il Tam non è autorevole. E poi, tu conosci tutti i verbi italiani?
In questo caso la traduzione è corretta e coincide con quella spagnola:
Tremolar = ondeggiare, tremolare, oscillare
_las banderas tremolaban al viento: le bandiere ondeggiavano al vento._


E' un sinonimo di sbandierare/ondeggiare, niente di 'parpadear', è un falso amico di 'tremolare'.


----------



## yaya.mx

Hmmm.. A mí titilar me suena como a algo que ya no sirve, que no está hecho para parpadear pero de lo viejo que es lo hace y no es constante.
No? Tipo los anuncios luminosos cuando ya son viejos.


----------



## Cristina.

Titilar : centellear/parpadear con ligero temblor.

A intermittenza = con intermitencia.
Intermittentemente/in modo intermittente = intermitentemente/de modo intermitente.


----------



## krolaina

Gracias chicos! Siempre os hago debatir mucho...


----------



## kolya97

Cristina. said:


> Titilar è letterario, quasi nessuno (per non dire nessuno) lo usa nel parlato.


 
A titolo informativo “titilar” e’ d’uso corrente in Colombia e Venezuela.


----------



## Cristina.

Cristina. said:


> Titilar è letterario /formale, quasi nessuno (per non dire nessuno) lo usa nel parlato spagnolo.


 
La vostra parlata mi è sconosciuta.
Chiedo venia, vostro onore .


----------



## kolya97

Cristina. said:


> La vostra parlata mi è sconosciuta.
> Chiedo venia, vostro onore .


 
Vuestra merced la conocería si fuere a nuestras tierras .


----------



## catira

"intermittenza" = intermitente, en español lleva solo una "L"


----------



## irene.acler

Perdona,catira, pero dónde está la "l" en "intermitente"? Quieres decir la "t"?


----------



## krolaina

Gracias...¡cuánto aprendo!
Por cierto, no confundáis "titilar" con "titular".


----------

